# Plarn - another use for a useless product!



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

My daughter came across this:

Crochet Spot » Blog Archive » How to Make Plarn (Plastic Yarn) - Crochet Patterns, Tutorials and News

So she made a ball of the stuff, using the plastic grocery bags that come in various colors from the different store, and now she's crocheting a rug to put in front of her sink.

Maybe she can crochet a new shower curtain for me next! 

My husband also uses the plastic grocery bags, stuffing them tightly in a woven feed sack, and using it for an archery target, so he can practice for bow season.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Very cool. 

I have never used the plastic grocery bags but had my mom and friends to save up plastic bread bags for a rug. Always nice to find another use for a useless product! :congrat:


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone that is paying attention knows those bags are a PLAGUE on the planet!

I live about 15 miles from any town, yet I have them caught in trees, in my fences, all over the pastures, ect. 

The archery target is a VERY good idea! 
I never thought about braiding them into rugs, we used to do that with the left over hay/straw bale twine and I don't see why it wouldn't work with the bags too!

Any cushion is good cushion when you have a back like mine!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I re use hell out of those things especially in the fall when I cram them full of wood chips and pine cones and use them as fire starters,you can also line the bottom of your crisper and freezer with them to catch any spills and otherwise nastiness that can go on in a frige.you know...that leaking package of steaks or the dopey kid who can't put a lid on a 2 liter bottle right.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I buy really cheap(but nice) throw blankets that are fleece on Black Friday for $2 and I cut them into all kinds of things.. I make draft dodgers with the fleece and stuff them with the plastic grocery bags and you just lay them by the doors or if you have an old house like mine(102 this year) and can only afford to replace the windows one at a time, I put them on the little "ledge" where the two windows meet and the little gap (usually there is something in there like felt or something, but ours are gone) and it keeps even more of the drafts out.
I am also in the process of making the Plarn right now and rolling up balls of it as I watch the TV and plan on making some bags or rugs out of it this winter.


----------

